# What to do in minor injury



## ehsen (Apr 3, 2007)

I was doing a punching drill the other and i inured my finger (skin tore off). Its not a serious thing and I can still continue drill but I am afraid, bleeding would start if i don't give it a rest.

So what you think Should I take some rest or continue???


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 3, 2007)

put on your bag gloves.  that way if you bleed, you only mess up the inside of your glove.  your hand should heal in a day or so.

blood's funny.  there's a lot of paranoia about it what with hiv and hepatitis..


----------



## Kacey (Apr 3, 2007)

ehsen said:


> I was doing a punching drill the other and i inured my finger (skin tore off). Its not a serious thing and I can still continue drill but I am afraid, bleeding would start if i don't give it a rest.
> 
> So what you think Should I take some rest or continue???



If it doesn't need stitches, then I would keep it covered, with fabric bandaids if they're large enough, gauze and surgical tape if not - they will both let the injury breathe while still protecting it, and won't restrict movement.  If you don't tend it then it will take much longer to heal.

If you're worried that it is big enough that it might break open under normal use (I would avoid hitting things with it until it's well healed) then you should see a doctor - it might need stitches.


----------



## sholo86 (Apr 3, 2007)

No matter how minor the injury is, you need to let it heal.  This type of injury heals fast anyway, but if you really have to do punching drills, then I suggest you put clean gauze over it (or band aid) and wear gloves because it will bleed....again.

Teoul


----------



## ehsen (Apr 4, 2007)

I think I should let it heal. By the way thanks for your advice.


----------

